
Ask HN: What's your favourite datastore? - xstartup
You are working on an MVP that might become a successful product someday, you want to use a datastore which is easy to scale and backup.
Which one do you use? Lately, I&#x27;ve been using cloud datastore and I love it. But I am not able to use it with Rails&#x2F;Django apps which seem to need Postgres.<p>But Postgres isn&#x27;t like cloud datastore which you can back up with 1 click.<p>Then migrations aren&#x27;t easy with cloud datastore.<p>We had a lot of issues with Mongo&#x27;s availability and lost data too, so we no longer touch it.
======
pedalpete
1) is a your data relational or document. This should be the top decider if
you're going to go for a relational database or a document store. Document
stores can be easy to work within the beginning, but they can also get in your
way. Many companies as they grow end up with both. What is the best for you
today? What's the best way to model your data.

2) once you know that, then you can start asking questions about what type of
datastore to use. Don't think too hard about it at this point, once you know
what you need to do, the difference between the different engines is unlikely
to sway your decisions much.

We started with DynamoDB, and recently ported over to MySQL (on RDS) prior to
launch. DynamoDB was SO easy to get started with, but it wasn't too long
before we were tripping over ourselves with things we could do very easily
with an SQL database.

We'll add in a document store again when we're bigger and need that
functionality.

